# Icones de dossiers qui ne veulent pas s'afficher



## radvroum (11 Août 2013)

Bonjour
Grand classique: impossible de changer d'icône de dossier.  
Quelque soit le dossier. 
La copie de l'image désirée sur l'icône de dossier dans la fenêtre lire les informations aboutit à l'affichage d'une icône de page blanche avec  PNG et c'est tout.
La réinitialisation de la PRAM n'a rien donné.
sous 10.6.8
Je coince


----------



## ceslinstinct (28 Août 2013)

radvroum a dit:


> Bonjour
> Grand classique: impossible de changer d'icône de dossier.
> Quelque soit le dossier.
> La copie de l'image désirée sur l'icône de dossier dans la fenêtre lire les informations aboutit à l'affichage d'une icône de page blanche avec  PNG et c'est tout.
> ...



Bonjour

Avec Mountain Lion j'arrive à avoir des icônes transparentes dans mes dossiers (si ce sont des icônes personnalisées, surtout venant d'un ancien système).

@+


----------



## edd72 (30 Août 2013)

Si tu pars d'un PNG, il ne faut pas glisser le fichier sur l'icône (dans Information) mais l'ouvrir (Aperçu) puis copier.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Août 2013)

Tu fais CRTL-C et CTRL-V pour copier ta nouvelle image sir ton dossier ? Et qu'utilises tu comme format d'image que tu veux utiliser ?


----------

